# East Fork Stables, Jamestown, TN Pictures



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

These are pictures from our week long trip camping at east fork stables. They have some awesome trails from flat to mountains.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Great photos! I visited EFS for the first time last September (during the SHOBA Celebration) and loved it! We'll be going back again this fall, and I'm really looking forward to it! Nice trails, nice facilities. . .

The trail down by the river was closed while we were there because of the amount of rain. Hopefully, we'll get to ride it this year.

Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Is this the place? East Fork Stables at Big South Fork: Horseback Trail Riding Vacation
Looks like a great place to stay and ride. Did you camp or stay in the cabins? Sure is a beautiful place, looks like you got some great rides in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes, that is the place.


----------



## lulushadow (Jul 18, 2009)

Watch out for the river trail, it is very rough, 
lots of round rocks that the horses slide off of and hard to find the trail when it crosses over the river. You have to ride down one gap and come up another, very long and strenuous, make sure your horse is in shape.


----------

